# Mag D body and head grooving videos ...



## wquiles (Oct 6, 2009)

Short video of the head grooving process on one of my custom 1xD's. Note that although my lathe has about 1.5HP motor (Chinese HP?), you can definitely hear the lathe working a tad harder as I push the bit into the head:
Mag D Head Grooving

For the head, I had to grind the face of the tool somewhat to gain additional clearance:












Here is the completed head:








Short movie of the body grooving process on one of my custom 1xD's. Here the cut is so light/shallow that the lathe hardly notices:
Mag D Body Grooving


Here is how it looks when I am done:






Will


----------



## Meganoggin (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow! Fantastic clear photo's and great video's Will. You have inspired me to have a go.

What spacings are the grooves on the body and head?

Thanks - Pete :thumbsup:


----------



## wquiles (Oct 8, 2009)

Sure, no secrets here, as it is very easy to reproduce:

- Head: 5 grooves, spaced 0.250" apart, about 0.065" deep, starting roughly 0.100" from the end.

- Body: as many grooves as it takes depending on the length of the knurled section (of course the goal being that they are centered at both sides as evenly as possible), spaced 0.150" apart, about 0.010" deep

Tips:
1) (passing this along from Brian, aka "Mirage_Man") - use the live center tailstock support for the least amount of chatter. Without this support, you will get a poor finish on the grooves furthest away from the chuck. Thanks again Brian!

2) Treat grooving like a parting operation - everything should be tight and and the carriage should be locked for each groove - the stiffest the better.

3) The cuts on the body are easy on the tool/lathe, but if you hear carefully on my video above you can tell that the deeper cuts on the head do put a load on the lathe - go easy depending on the HP of your machine/set-up.

4) When I am done with the head grooving, I take a file and cut the sharp edge somewhat - I don't want my customers to end up with bloody hands!

I used a Kenametal Top-Notch grooving holder, and a round tip insert, but you can do this with many grooving tips - let your imagination be your guide 

Will


----------



## Meganoggin (Oct 8, 2009)

Thank's for the tips Will.

I will have a go at it next week (if our toolmaker will let me loose in the shop).

It's very good of you to be so free with your wisdom lovecpf


----------



## wquiles (Oct 8, 2009)

Meganoggin said:


> Thank's for the tips Will.
> 
> I will have a go at it next week (if our toolmaker will let me loose in the shop).
> 
> It's very good of you to be so free with your wisdom lovecpf



Glad to help 

Will


----------



## KC2IXE (Oct 8, 2009)

Love the optical illusion that makes it look like the work and centers are being advanced on the Z-axis feed


----------



## wquiles (Oct 8, 2009)

KC2IXE said:


> Love the optical illusion that makes it look like the work and centers are being advanced on the Z-axis feed



It of course happens because I mounted the camera to the carriage with a magnetic mount, so the camera and carriage move as a single unit. Yet, every time I watch the video it looks confusing - weird isn't?


----------

